# Wargame chat: warhammer VS warmachine



## dreamspirit (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey guys, our local gaming community plays both of these systems for quite a while and these are some of our observations, we wanted to share them with the rest of the community so here it goes: 






Please leave a comment  

happy wargaming 


Milos


----------

